# Trim Router table??



## tconnell (Oct 3, 2015)

G'day folks. I'm new to this stuff, I have a makita trim router and I'm trying to think of a good router table to build for it.. 

Any ideas??


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey, N/A; welcome!

What kind of work do you need to do on it?
Can you just scale down a full size concept?


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Hi . Welcome to our little corner of the 'net.

What Dan said. What do you plan on doing with it? Router tables are easy.. not rocket science. Can be as simple as a piece of plywood with a hole cut in it. A fence can be as simple as a piece of pine jointed on one edge to make it straight.

Check this thread for everything you want to know about router tables, and probably a lot you don't want to know... 

wanted-pictures-your-router-table


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

Pretty good hand tool. 
Maybe too light for RT use?
I would not turn it upsidedown.


----------



## tconnell (Oct 3, 2015)

I'm going to be using it for small projects, edges, small and light box joints etc.. BrianS, I've done exactly that so far and I guess I'm just fishing about for some more ideas.. Thanks, and keep 'em coming!!


----------

